# Dragon vs. Mai



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 1, 2015)

Dragon said:


> Challenge for Mai!
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 single
> *Style:* Set
> ...


Dragon Vs. Mai

*Dragon's active squad*

 *Mistral* the female Salamence <Intimidate>
 *Frozen* the female Weavile <Pressure>
 *Ashglade* the male Togekiss <Serene Grace>
 *ed'Rashtekaresket* the male Sharpedo <Rough Skin>
 *Eos* the female Luxray <Intimidate>
 *Vuvuzuru* the female Scraggy <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Java* the female Sentret <Run Away>
 *Nanasa* the female Medicham <Pure Power>
 *Fletchling* the female Fletchling <Gale Wings>
 *Macaroon* the female Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Eviolite


*Mai's active squad*

 *Fox (GERTRUD)* the female Bellsprout <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone
 *Fox (Oktavia)* the female Ralts <Trace> @ Amulet Coin
 *Fox (Azuraine)* the male Nidoking <Poison Point> @ Black Sludge
 *Fox (Rael)* the male Grumpig <Own Tempo> @ Wise Glasses
 *Fox (Sayaka)* the female Riolu <Steadfast> @ Expert Belt
 *Fox (Charlotte)* the female Shuppet <Insomnia>
 *Fox (Surpresa)* the female Miltank <Scrappy> @ Metronome
 *Fox (Novadea)* the female Vespiquen <Pressure> @ Shell Bell
 *Fox (Fraise)* the male Swirlix <Sweet Veil> @ Custap Berry
 *Fox (Caldecott)* the female Mareep <Static> @ Oran Berry

*Command Order*

Dragon sends out Fox
Mai sends out Fox and gives commands
Dragon gives commands
Items are turned off
Final Destination (Omega Mode) is selected
I ref


----------



## Dragon (Feb 1, 2015)

Alright, I'm gonna have to go with Mistral! _*it salamence time*_


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 5, 2015)

DQ Warning for Mai. 24 hours.


----------



## Mai (Feb 5, 2015)

Sending out Azuraine!

Time to BRUTE FORCE OUR WAY THROUGH EVERYTHING. Hella.

Ice beam that dragon a bunch. If Mistral flies out of range, smack her down. If you can't hit her at all - even with smack down - for whatever reason (disregarding substitutes: beat substitutes up), curse gratuitously.

ice beam / smack down / curse ~ ice beam / smack down / curse ~ ice beam / smack down / curse


----------



## Dragon (Feb 6, 2015)

Alright, Mistral! Let's go for a garbage nonsense strategy and just generally be ridiculous.

Start with Attract, then throw yourself off the platform (don't fly at first, so you don't get smacked down!) and fly/camp under the stage. Then see if you can use Earthquake from there, but if that doesn't seem possible, use a one-action Giga Impact to destroy the underside of the platform and hopefully drain the pool. 

If your wing(s) are frozen and you can't fly, or you've been smacked down _onto_ the stage, just stay there and spam Earthquake. And if I've misjudged this and you get smacked down _away_ from the stage, uhhh try to stay within eyeshot and use Captivate as you fall so Azuraine feels bad and stays attracted? don't get insta-KO'd, hopefully ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

*Attract ~ fly under the platform/Earthquake/Captivate ~ Earthquake/Giga Impact/Captivate*


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 22, 2015)

The thing about Asber trainers is that they'll battle pretty much anywhere. Even the realms of fiction are no exception. 

"Fox only, no items, Final Destination," the challenger had uttered. 

Of course, seeing as the two were pokemon trainers, they agreed that they did not have to stick to the three or so fox-based evolution lines and that they could give their pokemon items if they really wanted to. The arena, however, still stood. A few hours later, Dragon and Mai inexplicably stood on a two separate floating platforms, each one a few meters away from a large octagonal one. Purple lights pulsated along its perimeter as it floated in a void of fake space. A third platform appeared, ascending from a point below the stage. On it stood the ref, scabbard strapped to his back. He signaled to each trainer before drawing two flags from his scabbard and waving them to signify the start of the match. A loud booming voice echoed throughout the (fake) void of space that the three were standing in: 

"READY? GO!" 

*ROUND ONE:*

*Team Dragon*  (O)







*Mistral* the Salamence
<Intimidate> (F)
Health: *100%*
Energy: *100%*
Status: Normal
Conditon: Normal


*Team Mai*  (O)







*Azuraine* the Nidoking
<Poison Point> (M)
@ Black Sludge 
Health: *100%*
Energy: *100%*
Status: Normal
Conditon: Normal

*ROUND START!*​
The tension was palpable. The two trainers locked eyes before sending out their pokemon in unison. The balls released two great flashes of light as the contenders sent out their respective battlers. One on side stood a large purple bipedal being with a long tail and an impressive stance, prepping his claws and rolling his shoulders in great anticipation for the fight. His confidence shrank, however, as Dragon's dragon took shape in front of him. The Salamence fiercely brought her front feet down onto the stage's paneling and let out a mighty roar before glaring back at Mai's Nidoking and flaring her wings up with disdain. Azuraine took a step back, apprehensive, and waited to see his opponent's move. Mistral, not wanting to disappoint, locked eyes with Azuraine and slowly tromped towards him, taking a deep breath. The Nidoking brought up his claws to shield himself from what he anticipated to be some form of energy attack, instinctively closing his eyes. He then heard the most beautiful voice in his ear whispering to him in a soft and melodious tone. He opened his eyes to see Mistral standing before him with a strange look on her face. Mistral then gave him a quick kiss on the cheek before returning back to middle ground. Azuraine dropped his guard, completely lovestruck. How cruel could his trainer be, forcing him to battle this draconian beauty? Faintly, Azuraine heard his trainer yelling something about ice. Wasn't ice painful to dragons? He didn't know many ice moves, anyway. He mulled the whole thing over for a moment, before realizing exactly what he should do. He _did_ know Ice Beam, after all, and he wanted to make sure that Azuraine knew he was still a serious opponent. Maybe if he could gain her respect, he could win her over! Nodding with resolve, Azuraine took a step forward and inhaled a mighty breath. He began to glow with an icy blue aura as a ball of frost began to form a few centimeters in front of his mouth. Mistral, still thoroughly disgusted from her trainer's last order, glanced in Azuraine's direction and froze as she recognized the all too familiar bitter sting of cold air drifting her way. She tried to quickly get out of Azuraine's line of sight, but the flat platform gave her no form of cover. The ball of frost in front of Azuraine exploded as he gave a mighty roar and sent an intense, pencil-thin beam of pure entropy directly towards Mistral. The beam hit her square in the neck and sent a freezing chill throughout her entire body. She gave a loud roar of pain as the ice burned her skin. 

Livid, Mistral gave Azuraine the best painful look she could muster before sauntering to the side of the stage and throwing herself off of it. Azuraine gasped and ran to do something, but he was too late. He collapsed to the ground and held his head in his hands. How could he have been so stupid? He had driven the one pokemon he had ever loved to a grisly demise. Mai, a few meters away, was beside themselves with anger. How could their pokemon be so _stupid_? The entire thing was playing out like a soap opera. Noticing that Mistral was, in actuality, not only fine but planning something sinister below the stage, Mai called out to Azuraine, pleading with him to rip a piece of paneling off of the stage in order to knock the dragon out of the sky. Azuraine, however, was numb from the shock of his apparent loss, and Mai's words fell upon deaf ears. 

Mistral, gliding beneath the stage, heard her trainer call out to her. The plan was insane. Any rational being would have simply said no, but Mistral was a pokemon, so she wholeheartedly agreed to the risky gambit. Mistral began to circle for a few moments, building up speed. Then, on her trainer's command she launched herself outwards, into the far reaches of (fake) space. She passed under the ref's platform in a blur, all eyes on her except for Azuraine's, which were in his hands. Mistral made a wide arcing loop, something resembling an Immelmann Turn. She locked her eyes on the large glowing orb under the center of the stage that marked its underbelly and headed straight for it, picking up speed as she zoomed back, wreathed in a fiery energy with tendrils of particles streaming behind her. She collided violently with the stage, shattering the wall of the large water-holding tank underneath. The force of the collision was so great that it rent several panels and shook the entire stage, knocking Azuraine promptly out of his depressed stupor and face-first onto the ground. Mistral recoiled off of the stage and was promptly drenched with a several tens of gallons of water, soaking her wings and disallowing her from immediately taking flight. Dragon stared in horror and Mai in bewildered amusement as Mistral fell a few feet into the void and promptly exploded into a pillar of red light that beamed vertically upward with a loud crash. Azuraine got up, panicking. First the Salamence, and now _this_? In his fear, he turned back to his trainer, who was violently suggesting that he do something to protect himself. He channeled his anger and confusion into an arcane chant as he began to speak in forgotten tongues. He was surrounded by a purple aura for a few seconds and partially consumed by its dark clouds before it shattered, releasing him. Feeling fortified, Azuraine reluctantly resumed a proper stance, preparing for whatever was coming next. Nothing could prepare him, though, for what he saw. A platform swathed in a white pillar of light descended from the heavens, and on it stood a large figure that Azuraine thought he knew, but couldn't place. The platform continued its descent until it merged with the stage. The light suddenly vanished, and standing before Azuraine was none other than Mistral, miraculously revived. He stared in awe at the dragon before him, unsure of what to do. Mistral glared back and shook the remaining water off of her scales with a fervent flap of her wings. 


*ROUND END!*

*Team Dragon*  (O)







*Mistral* the Salamence
<Intimidate> (F)
Health: *80%*
Energy: *77%*
Status: Normal
Conditon: Normal


*Team Mai*  (O)







*Azuraine* the Nidoking
<Poison Point> (M)
@ Black Sludge 
Health: *94%*
Energy: *92%*
Status: Attracted (Severe)
Conditon: +1 ATK, +1 DEF, -1 SPE


*SCORE: *
Dragon
KOs: 0
SDs: 1
TOTAL: -1

Mai
KOs: 0
SDs: 0
TOTAL: 0​
*Arena Notes*
The stage retains its normal octagonal shape. A lot of the stage's paneling is disrupted, as if by a minor earthquake. The large tank of water held beneath the stage has ruptured and the water has fallen into the void below. 

*Referee's Notes*

Falling off of FD will deal 2% untyped damage to the pokemon that falls off. They will then immediately be revived and dropped back onto FD. Also, the KO will count towards a final score, shown above. This score has no effect on the outcome of the battle. (I would like the winner in terms of score to receive $2, a la Smash 4's coin rewards, but I don't think I'm able to increase the reward money.) 
 Side note on the revival process: No invincibility for the first few seconds, to keep things fair. 
Attract cancelled the Attack decrease of Intimidate, as Azuraine lost any apprehensions he had about Mistral. 
 You kind of need to be standing on top of a surface to use Earthquake properly, so Mistral went for Giga Impact.
Mistral _was_ able to pull off Giga Impact in one action. However, due to several factors (Mainly the several hundred gallons of water that fell on and around her and the fact that she collided with a large immovable object) she would have needed at least a few minutes to start flying again. The bottom of FD is pretty close to the blast line, so she fell past it and got KO'd. 
 Probably goes without saying, but Giga Impact cost a little bit (2%) of extra energy to use while airborne. 
The impact with the stage was dampened a bit by the water, but there was still enough energy to cause noticeable activity on the surface. Azuraine was hit by a 4% BP Magnitude as a result. (Damage calculated normally using Mistral's stats, but no extra energy decrease as it was a side effect of Giga Impact. )
Sorry this ran a bit late, but good news: I now have my new laptop, so reffings should be both more frequent and more accurate. 

Damage and Energy Calculations
Mistral: Attract (-4% eng) ~ Fly (under platform) (-5% eng) ~ Giga Impact (-14% eng, -2% health, 7% dmg).
Azuraine: Ice Beam (18% dmg, -5% eng) ~ Attracted ~ Curse (-3% eng, +1 Atk, +1 Def, -1 Spd). Black Sludge healed 1%.

*Next Round:*

Dragon commands
Mai commands 
Wombo Combo?
I ref


----------



## Dragon (Feb 23, 2015)

OH MAN I don't know why I thought that would turn out favourably hhhhahaha. But it was kinda funny, so it was kinda worth it, right, Mistral? right?????

Anyways! Um! Captivate that Nidoking (i know, i know, just. do your best okay)! Make him real sad and convince him he should _never hurt you again_.

Then, stomp out a heart shape on the ground with a couple of Earthquakes! Do your best to break the platform as much as possible. Impress him with your power and ability to wreck shit and such! This isn't my area of expertise, but I'm sure that's what boys like. Yes.

If he protects at any point or is unreachable (not including Substitute), use Dragon Dance. Try to keep a bit of distance between you and Azuraine in general? (This is so terrib, I'm sorry oh man)

*Captivate/Dragon Dance ~ Earthquake/Dragon Dance ~ Earthquake/Dragon Dance*


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 28, 2015)

DQ warning for Mai in a little more than 24 hours.


----------



## Mai (Mar 1, 2015)

Sighs. So we probably can't prevent that captivate, and you, uh, have no way of raising your special attack back up. So why don't you *curse* again? And then set off a couple of *avalanches* and show your righteous fury er, love for Mistral! See, I know she's really pretty or whatever, but you can't just sit back and admire her! That's boring. And she'd get bored of you, too; you have to show her how really impressive you are. Show her how resourceful you are! Create the ice yourself, or grab a comet and that instead.

And if Mistral tries to keep too much distance from you to land that avalanche: that's terrible! We can't have her ignoring you! *Disable* her in place so she can't move: she shouldn't be able to earthquake then, after that, so just follow up with an *ice punch.* Also just ice punch if you think you aren't _capable_ of using avalanche here.

*curse ~ avalanche / disable / ice punch ~ avalanche / disable / ice punch*


----------

